# New Toy (camera)



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Just picked up a new camcorder and figuring it out-- here's a still I pulled from a video clip-- I'll post some video to you tube-- once I figure out the editing software.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

nice, what kind?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

nice bend. dymic? hst? m4? bullet?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The camera is a Sony HD -- model HDR-XR500.

The rod is my Zziplex ZTI.

Uploading a video now-- but it's taking forever on my slow dial up connection.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Here's a video shot from the camera.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kEqEg9nFpA



One of the cool features of the camera is the ability to record in slow-mo-- direct from the camera.

It really shows my flaws, :redface:, but is great for analysing swing/timing issues.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reqyOywwvYM

From the side view, you should be able to spot a major power leak in this cast-- what not to do. Watch the leading arm on the turn, Notice the front arm starts to collapse too early-- not leaving room for an effective pull on the hit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIgoSH7ephA

Any other advice for improvements appreciated.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I love the slow motion ..you can really analyze the throw


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ive been taking alot of time watching videos ..............specially involving the pull part of the cast......im knew to all this but it seems what... i lack the most.....forgetting to pull...something i must learn to remember


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> ive been taking alot of time watching videos ..............specially involving the pull part of the cast......im knew to all this but it seems what... i lack the most.....forgetting to pull...something i must learn to remember



THat has been one of the toughest parts of the cast for me to get down as well-- an effective pull-- ocassionally I'll get it right and an effective pull makes for an almost effortless hit-- it's cool when it happens-- but doesn't happen often enough, it's so tough to ingrain-- and sometimes I'll think I'm pulling for all I'm worth-- but if you don't keep that leading arm out straight until the right moment-- all that effort (pulling) won't mean much-- timing it is key.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice Mark. 

I like the slow mo feature. That is one thing that my 4 year old camera (or editing software) does not do.

I see another significant power leak.... 

You are releasing the grip with your left too soon at the finish. You let go before the rod unloads completely. It's a fine line, you want to release ASAP after the rod unloads to cut down on tip wobble. Too soon cuts distance.

Big power loss.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

don't know for sure mark, but it didn't look like you pulled at all.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Very nice Mark.
> 
> I like the slow mo feature. That is one thing that my 4 year old camera (or editing software) does not do.
> 
> ...


Good eye ! I have been mostly focusing on stepping up the violence, along with increasing the speed at the finish. I'm hitting it harder, but have some serious new timing issues to deal with. We'll have to see if this leads to any improvement in distance---

or just increased--- Zing-- pows. 

The other (or should I say one of the other ) timing issues I have is with actual release of the reel-- sometimes too soon-- ballon cast, on rare ocassions too late-- line drives. Moving everything faster-- just complicated everything. It's all good-- and keeps things interesting.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

billr87 said:


> don't know for sure mark, but it didn't look like you pulled at all.



In the third clip, you are right. In reality, in that cast I never "finished" the hit. I got a mediocre hit out of it, by starting into the power too soon,letting the leading arm collapse, and releasing the upper hand too early. Not enough pull-- left with only a push (more of a throw) of the rod at the hit.

Sometimes it's as important to show people what "not" to do, as an example --so I put up a video of a decidely "bad" cast. 

I have no problem with it getting picked apart-- that's how we learn.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark, 

You are throwing over the wrong side of your body!!!!!! Your rod tip looks like it is coming over and around your left side!  Seriously, I like that slow-mo option, maybe you can offer slo-mo services at the next cast-a-mucks and tourneys....hint hint

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> Mark,
> 
> You are throwing over the wrong side of your body!!!!!! Your rod tip looks like it is coming over and around your left side!  Seriously, I like that slow-mo option, maybe you can offer slo-mo services at the next cast-a-mucks and tourneys....hint hint
> 
> Robert



Robert-- yeah I pretty much plan on bringing it to any tournies I attend-- I think the slo-mo function will help a lot of people out. With my old camera-- all you could do is step thru frame by frame-- it works- sort of-- but this really helps to see the sequence unfold.

I realize some upgraded video editing software could accomplish the same thing-- but most of those software packages really bog down a computer-- especially those that aren't the latest models. --- It was cheaper to buy the new camera-- than a new computer.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'm trying to keep the focus on that push-pull as well. You think you are putting the hit on it but then you watch the video and it seems like you are just swinging the arms . . . 

From this morning; Century Carbon Metal Blackbird (14'-10") and Daiwa Tournament S6000-T, 28mm Stren, 125 gm:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Looked like a pretty good hit to me Sarge. 

One thing I've noticed about slo-mo-- it's great for analyzing body position, rod angles, etc.-- but in slo mo you miss the emphasis of the energy/violence applied-- so yeah -- it can look just like your slow turning with your arms coming along for the ride.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

In some aspects slow mo makes things more impressive. Case in point, how big did you smile, sgt, the first time you watched the slo mo and heard that lead leaving at the end of the cast? That was sweet to hear....sounded like a shotgun.

Robert


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice Surf(you guys gonna make me go buy a new vid camera now). You want to see a sweet swing then video off YouTube Danny's swing than run it slo-mo. For a big guy he has that swing down. I recorded him off there with my phone camera and can move it step by step. Except for his usual little stumble at the end the swing itself is sweet. There is also two different tournies he was in that gives you two different angles to watch. You know my best casts came when I didn't over concentrate on my swing. If you think to much while you practice you start changing to many things.


----------

